# Client wants a re-shoot because she doesn't like the way she looks



## Breanna (Mar 23, 2010)

I do corporate style headshots - I usually book them in groups and do 4-5 at a time. A woman I photographed last week just emailed and said that she doesn't like any of them and would like to schedule a re-shoot. I emailed back and asked her specifically what she didn't care for. She said, "My hair. My expression. It's not you at all, your work is awesome, it's all me." 

What would you do? The stickler in me wants to tell her that we can do a re-shoot if she pays the full price of another session. After all, she came right out and said that it was her and not me. I did my job- I delivered exactly what we agreed upon and I have already spent my valuable time and energy on her photos. That being said, I don't want an un-happy client. 

I'm leaning towards charging her 50%. Since I do them on location I will have to go back out to her office, set everything up, deal with her again, and of course process again. 

I'm annoyed. Some days I love headshots because they can be so easy and profitable, but other days I really want to stop doing them all together because of clients like this.


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 23, 2010)

I would offer her two or three poses for a reshoot, ya know, like 15 to 20 minutes of your time - so you waste an hour or so out of your day ... not a big deal ... I'd say do it with a smile.

You can come back here to vent to all of us about how much of a pain in the ass it was, we'll all agree with you and it'll all be over ...


----------



## Breanna (Mar 23, 2010)

Haha. Yes, being able to vent is appreciated.

I do a lot of photos for this company (a real estate firm) and to be honest, I don't want it getting out that I will re-do photos just because someone wants to be super knit-picky. I even let this client see the images on the back of my camera! I never OFFER but if they ask I will usually let them see. She didn't say anything on the day of. 

I'm so torn.


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I'd look at it this way ... I'm sure there is someone else out there who would love the business of this real estate firm and will be willing to do redos.  It's not worth it on this one.  Grit your teeth and get back there ... and if anyone asks, your memory card failed.


----------



## KmH (Mar 23, 2010)

What does your contract say?

If it doesn't, it needs to. :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyg44 (Mar 24, 2010)

I would offer a re-do but only at around 20% off.

Obviously if it was an error on your part, the reduction would be much higher or at your expense, but since even the client stated that it wasn't of your fault, they should pay.


----------



## ghache (Mar 24, 2010)

she should pay again if she wants another shoot. apparently you did nothing wrong.
i would offer a % off i guess.


----------



## NateWagner (Mar 24, 2010)

I would probably suggest to go ahead and do it. And rather than worry about the possibility of it getting out, I might suggest trying to think of a way to avoid it in the future. 

For example, with a corporate headshot type of a situation, if you are doing a bunch of them you could bring a laptop or something and shoot tethered. That way they could get a quick view of what it looked like. If you use lightroom you can even have it do an automatic preset. It would probably give them a much better idea of how they looked than merely looking on the back of the camera (which is not highly accurate anyway).

I think saying to yourself well they could have asked to see the images on camera if they cared what they looked like is a little silly. First, most everybody will care to some extent, and second I know that I for example would not be one to necessarily ask, just because I don't want to intrude, or whatever. Of course, I would probably just be one to suck it up and take the picture I thought wasn't good and then just never use you again.


----------



## Overread (Mar 24, 2010)

Also the back of the LCD is a very hard thing to judge images upon and I would not really want people seeing the RAW undedited results first unless I trusted them to know what would be done to finish the shot. The idea of shooting tethered to a laptop and using lightroom to get a good general preset look is what I would warm to doing if I wanted to show previews at the time.

However remember if you start showing lots of previews its going to slow down your rate of shooting, something to consider as many corporate shots are done within a time slot and if that slot finishes you are then impeding the staffs abilty to work - not a good impression - and there will always be those people who are never satisfied 


As for the situation at hand do the reshoot and let her have a chance to glance at the preview - be happy, smile and curtious and all that stuff - then have a good old rant later (ps if ranting online make darn sure your user name is not easy to search on and don't rant on facebook if you use that for contact points for clients -- simple things but you'd be amazed at the number of people who forget that the net is open access, or who come home and rant about their job/boss on facebook only to find that they did friend their boss a while ago ).
As for charging or not for reshoots its something that you need to work out and work into your contract, with specific details - though only have one flat rate. If you have a different rate for say if you failed or if (like in this example) the client fails the client will always choose the cheaper rate option and make something up (which won't help you in the reshoot). For this one as they appear to be a regular customer you could make an exception (since its not stated in your contract) and do the shoot for free or for very little - there is a lot to be said for keeping good face with your clients.


----------



## jenn2 (Mar 24, 2010)

I would just re-shoot and give a percentage off.  After all you did what you were hired to do, right?  But on the business side of things you have more to lose by not re-shooting and accommodating this person if like you say you do a lot of business with this real estate firm.  Weigh out your potential losses:  small percentage for re-shooting, or higher loss by not re-shooting and the client spreading the word at work?
On a personal note, I would have (impulsively) wanted to tell her to pay a full session or no re-shoot.  Unfortunately you are running a business and as such you must be a little less impulsive, and more...lets say...understanding.
Good luck!


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 24, 2010)

Breanna said:


> ...  "My hair. My expression. It's not you at all, your work is awesome, it's all me." ...



Should have told her you can only do SO MUCH with what she gives you ... You and your camera can't work miracles ya know ...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd reshoot for free if it's 15-20 minutes.


It's always good to have repeat customers, and a little bit of extra help here or there keeps loyalty.


----------



## scorpio_e (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe she comes to you for the reshoot Travel sucks up a lot of your time


----------



## sauce839 (Mar 24, 2010)

why couldn't you have her go to you?  Then maybe cut her a deal.  I'm assuming the reason they had you go to her was that it was more convient for the coorporate costs for 5 people to travel for a photo is a fair amount of lost time.  

For just the one person, I would insist that she comes to you place, even in to off hours.... so evening, and then you can spent 30 minutes making sure she is happy with the expression, etc.   Since it isn't here paying for the head shot, and its likely the company, I wouldn't be afraid of charging near or at the full price for the reshoot.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 24, 2010)

What I say is....

"Sure...  we can do some additional photography."

But I would be sure she understands it's not going to go on all day.

Good luck.  Let us know how it turns out.

-Pete


----------



## jubb (Mar 24, 2010)

When I do family sessions I'll usually do a re-shoot if a kid isn't cooperating or some other factor.  I want them to have great images and a great shoot.  I usually just up the minimum order so they have to buy more of my work, so I don't get screwed with a minimum order after my extra effort.


----------



## hadwinbrown (Mar 25, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> What I say is....
> 
> "Sure...  we can do some additional photography."
> 
> ...



I think this is the best thing to be done...
Good luck


----------



## Live_free (Mar 25, 2010)

I would say "Mam I'm sorry but this is what we already agreed upon, you already said it wasn't me, but you. So we can work out some sort of discount but a complete free reshoot is out of the question due to the amount of effort and time is money in this business."


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 25, 2010)

What would you do if you had painted her house and she decided she didn't like the color later?

How about offering to do the shoot at her home?  She could even have her hair and make-up people there.  Do a family shoot at the same time for 20% off and there you go.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 25, 2010)

jenn2 said:


> I would just re-shoot and give a percentage off.  After all you did what you were hired to do, right?



In my case, no.  I guarantee satisfaction.

I know it's just semantics, but I think this is worth mentioning:

I never call it a "re-shoot."  When something needs re-doing, it implies it wasn't done completely or correctly.  On the other hand, if additional work is necessary, it implies the original task as specified has been satisfactorily completed and now something more is required...  _additional_ photography.

Then it's up to me if I require _additional_ payment.

So a re-shoot means I failed, whereas additional photography means I'm going the extra mile...  doing something more than customary and usual.

One thing I'm sure of, I will never say, "Gotcha!  You signed a contract (or we made an agreement) and now you have to pay more."

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 25, 2010)

One more thought:  Have you ever noticed how much less important things are for clients when an additional investment from them is necessary?


----------



## epp_b (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't remember in what thread I read this, but _never_ offer a "reshoot".  Offer to take some additional shots.  "Reshoot" implies that you messed up.

EDIT: ha, oops, two posts up


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 25, 2010)

epp_b said:


> I don't remember in what thread I read this, but _never_ offer a "reshoot".  Offer to take some additional shots.  "Reshoot" implies that you messed up.



yeah...  that one was me too


----------



## Sbuxo (Mar 25, 2010)

Photoshop a better face onto hers. :lmao:

Do I have to say just kidding? I hope not.:meh:

I'd definitely charge again, but let her offer to pay full, [ha, probably won't happen...] all that time consumption and courtesy of doing it over for her.

I'd suggest what others have mentioned: re-DO just some of them for a lower price but let her know that it's not gonna be all day and be as nice as possible. Why? Because unless you're already at Weston status, you'll want your name to be spread with good reputation and word of mouth travels faaassst.

But if you're just doing photo as a side job...go ahead and tell her offff ;P


----------



## billygoat (Mar 25, 2010)

I guess I'd suggest that if you make a decent amount of money from the gig, its worth the time to do a "quick" reshoot. . .but it would annoy the hell out of me. .


----------



## BCW (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not a professional photographer but I know about business.  A happy customer might win you referrals, an unhappy one will go out of their way to cost you business.  If it was me, I'd reshoot with a big ol' smile on my face and hand her a brochure or two and make it clear that you would appreciate it if she would send some more clients your way.  Turn it into an opportunity instead of a chore.


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 25, 2010)

BCW said:


> I'm not a professional photographer but I know about business. A happy customer might win you referrals, an unhappy one will go out of their way to cost you business.  Turn it into an opportunity instead of a chore.


 
I agree here. What is the old saying if you do a great job no one hears about it but if you pissed someone off 5 to ten people are told. You never know when someone will mention your name and then have this story to go with it. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## BCW (Mar 25, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> BCW said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a professional photographer but I know about business. A happy customer might win you referrals, an unhappy one will go out of their way to cost you business.  Turn it into an opportunity instead of a chore.
> ...



Its true that its possible that no one may hear about it if you do a good job..the trick is that you have to ASK the client and get an agreement that they will tell their friends, business associates, pastors, bartender, massage therapists, whatever..that you did a fantastic job and that they highly recommend you.  Remember, you did that customer a favor and they'll want to return it.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not a professional photographer, but I can relate.  We do work that our customers drool all over when we are done.  We make sure they are 100% happy before they leave.

However, it never fails, there is always one in the bunch, that after a week or two, finds out that there is something they don't quite like, and after acknowledging that "we did it exactly as they asked", want us to redo this or that.  At upwards to $100 dollars an hour, they want what they think is a "minor" adjustment here or there.  What they don't know is it takes maybe 2 hours, just to dissasemble to the point that we can make the said adjustments.

We take it on a case by case basis.  We will more often do it than not.  A lot depends on the customer's attitude.  If they "demand" we do it "right" after they drooled for two weeks on how great it was, we might tell them to pay for the rework, or sorry.  A humble customer who admit's that it was done just as they wanted, we will try to do it for free, as long as they understand that they go to the back of the queue, and we'll get to it after other customers.

Bottom line, most of the time when this type of thing happens, most people understand that what they asked for, wasn't really what they wanted, and we'll accomodate them to a point.  Or maybe give them a discount on the rework, or if it's a relatively small job, redo it free.

What this get's us is usually a customer for life, and great word of mouth business.  In the long run we are a winner, if we take a little loss up front.

I guess you could use the same philosophy, and gauge for yourself, "is an hour of my time worth a long term repeat customer?".  People in the service industry with a "F U" attitude probably won't be in business long, if word of mouth is important to their industry/profession.  That, or they don't mind losing a customer, have no fear of economy based slowdown, and other long term business considerations.  So, if your cost is 50 to a 100 bucks to go back out, what are the long term benifits?

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## pmcphotography (Apr 2, 2010)

If you get a lot of business from them, I'd probably do it for free, rather than nickel and dime a repeat customer.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 2, 2010)

My take is:

Yes, we can do another session for the same price as the other session.

It wasn't your fault.  You stated that you delivered a product that she was happy with.  What she was NOT happy with was herself.  That is beyond your control.  You are in this to make money, Right?  It would be different if you screwed up somehow, but you say she is happy with the actual photography.  So my response would be, No discount.  

What you CAN do to make the other shoot go better, is to really ask her what she is looking for.  Is she looking to be slimmer?  Does she want to get rid of wrinkles?  Does she want porceline skin?  Ask her to bring in a photo of herself that she DOES like.  That will tell you alot.

Anyhoo, I feel your pain, and I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Apr 3, 2010)

Serious question:
Would it be possible to have her come to you? That way you don't have to lug all your stuff out to the location.

Not so serious comment:
Even if it's not possible to have her come to you, I'd have your camera tethered (or appear to be tethered) to your laptop and have a picture of some hot famous celecrity that has the same hair color as your client, and after you get thru a few shots you can show her the picture of the celebrity on the laptop and say "Wow... that one turned out much better!" (or get a picture of Zsa Zsa Gabore and say "Wow... I really don't think this one's any better than the last ones!!)


----------



## athomasimage (Apr 8, 2010)

Just a couple of thoughts.

Just do a re-shoot.  Was the sitting done in studio or on-location?  If on-location, offer to re-shoot in the studio.  That will minimize your losses.  If the client is a bit "annul" everyone will know her as such.  Having her (as annul as she is) speak highly of you is cheap advertising and carries a lot of weight!

If the original sitting was 15 to 20 minutes and you might be spending up to an hour with her in the studio, ask her to pick up the difference.  As a business person she might understand.  If she balks, explain your name and reputation is your best asset and comp the re-shoot and tell her to just come in anyway.  

After the sitting and before she leaves, put the media card in the computer and review the results with her.  Ask for her feedback.  If there is a problem you can put the card back in the camera and shoot again.  She might find the initial viewing helpful to pose as best as she can.

Also show her some samples of how you correct things on the computer (i.e. color, lines, wrinkles eyeglass glare and the like).  This might be all the convincing she needs to see how much of a pro you are and the wonders you can perform.

I had a similar problem.  I asked if the clients in-house monitors were calibrated.  Answer = No.  I brought my laptop in, set it side by side with the in-house monitor and demonstrated the difference.  Then we decided on a hair color concession.

If you do a fair amount of work for this company, go the extra 9-yards to make the "annul" person your best advertisement.  Think of how much work and $'s it will take to find a replacement client?

Good luck.


----------



## vtf (Apr 8, 2010)

Would she cut you a discount if you werent pleased with the house she sold you? IMO if you do it for free she would come to you. Thats just me.


----------



## keith foster (Apr 8, 2010)

Shoot some additional shots and don't make a point by losing a customer.  It doesn't whose fault it was, an unhappy customer only tells their friends, associates and contacts, one side of the story


----------



## Breanna (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, look at all of these comments! I read a few of them but didn't come back because I figured that was all I would get. Thanks for the input everyone. I emailed her back and told her that I would do a re-shoot (oops, used that word...will make note to quit using it!) the next time I had a shoot in her office (once every month or two usually). She never wrote back. I don't want her to be unhappy...I think I will email her back again and offer to have her come to my place for the photo. 

It's just annoying. I don't want to do it out of principle. I was a Realtor in a previous life and I didn't like my headshot at all...but it had ZERO to do with the photographer. I just thought I looked weird. I would never dream to ask for a re-shoot. I would know that if I wanted a different photo, I would have to pay for a different photo. If you've never worked with Realtors before, you should know just how much of a pain they can be (key word, "CAN BE") They are not like normal portrait clients. I had another lady who insisted on seeing the pics on the back of my camera. During the shoot she said, "I just hate my hair. I won't use these. I'm getting my hair done at the salon tomorrow, is there any way we could do them right after that?"....I said yes. I'm much more of a sucker in person, but I also did not have to take the time to PP the original images (which I did with the original client in this thread). I took maybe 7 shots the next day, she saw on the back of the camera, loved them, and we were done. 

I do not currently have a clause in my contract about re-shoots. Note to self....add one.


----------



## Sachphotography (Apr 10, 2010)

I am a very nice guy and guarantee my work. With that said the dilemma is that you did nothing wrong it was her. I usually allow the client to she the pre production shots before the shoot is done as to make sure everything is great. but...I would allow a re shoot and only charge a minimum for my time. Maybe 30% original cost. Depending on how long it takes. But like I said. I am a nice guy that will go above and beyond for a client.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 10, 2010)

Sach, this is all very nice but when, where, and how do you decide where the limit is between being a nice guy and being taken for a ride?

As far as I know you don't make a living from photography so please answer as if you did.

I, myself, go by the contract only. Period. And I've never been sued.


I once had a wedding customer who didn't like the photos. Actually, it was MOM who didn't like them. The bride didn't really ever say anything. It turned out MOM didn't like the way her daughter looked in the shots. More talking and we finally got down to the nitty gritty... her hair looked horrible.

I told her to either buy the negs, order some prints, or shut up. It was my last wedding. Did I have anything to do with her daughter's hairdo?


----------

